# WOW!!! Give yourselves a hand



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

opcorn: I was looking at tanks in the "Your Tanks" section trying to get some ideas for the new 75g. that I'll soon be getting. I'm trying to decide on substrate, substance and color, all rock and what kind, or driftwood too. Plants real or fake or not at all lol. I took notes on filters and lighting but don't have a clue so will seek advice in the appropriate section about that.

I looked through ALL of the Malawi and the Malawi mix, all the Victorian and now I'm on the Tangs. I've just gotta say that there are AMAZING tanks in there. Some of them are really works of art. I was soooooo impressed.

This isn't asking any questions just saying a big thank you to the mods and members for such a wonderful forum. I've learned so much from this place and appreciate everyones help immensely. There are some real knowlegable and talented people here. I don't know what I would have done without this group but thank you for being here. :thumb: +


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

I dont know if you found my tank or not but i'll assume you did.. =)

Thank you!!


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Some hobbyists have some really sharp-looking tank decor set-ups. ..  ... :thumb:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I agree, I have spent hours there plus usually when someone here askes for tank set-up pics I refer them to the "Your Tanks" section. Also, I never knew there was a search feature in the top right corner until I got my new monitor. It just didn't show up on my old screen. Now I can look for specifics, "180" or "Lace rock" etc.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I know Dewdrop _isn't_ talking to me!

My tanks have never been posted, for the simple reason that I change them up constantly! I'd have to repost them monthly!

But she's right, there are some really amazing looking tanks that deserve a :thumb: !


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

For sure Kim, 
Why don't you post some pics of your tanks here?
lol I looked for your tanks because I was sure they would be to my likeing. I've saw you say before that you're not really into all those huge piles of rocks and I'm not either. I didn't find any tanks of yours though  .

I change this 55g. around all the time too and after the fish dimolished the live plants I kinda stopped caring what it looked like and now I just try to make it as functional and fish friendly as possible. The new 75g. I'd really like to be a show tank though....for a while anyway lol. I hope the other tanks will give me enough to play with and I won't have to bother the 75g. so much except for maintenance. Sounds like a plan. We'll see how long it lasts :wink: .


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey BrianNFlint.... I didn't remember anyones name of the tanks I saw so I went back and looked at yours. I'm sure it was one I clicked on because in the small view it looks very symetical and I like that lol. Like I said before, I'm not a big fan of all rocks (I like some plants too even if they're fake lol) but I DO like the way you have your rocks. They're not to high and I like the way they come forward in the tank right in the middle more so than on the ends. It's a very nice looking display and you did a great job with it. You should be proud :thumb:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh P.S. Kim, you might not have helped me make my tank pretty....yet :wink: but you sure have helped me with alot of problems. You know your fish and their business so I'm very grateful for all your help and thankful you're are mod here.


----------



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

cichlidaholic said:


> I know Dewdrop _isn't_ talking to me!
> 
> My tanks have never been posted, for the simple reason that I change them up constantly! I'd have to repost them monthly!
> 
> But she's right, there are some really amazing looking tanks that deserve a :thumb: !


This makes me laugh, I just updated one of the tanks pics for the first time in two years here. I think I'd be updating at least once a week :lol:


----------

